# [H] Die Todesboten (Realm: Alexstrasza) suchen:



## Salaidh (8. November 2008)

*Die Todesboten suchen wieder! *

Nachdem die Todesboten rechtzeitig zum Addon wiederbelebt wurden, sind wir nun auf der Suche nach tatkräftiger Unterstützung um gemeinsam den nordischen Kontinent zu erforschen, Level 80 zu werden und in weiterer Folge die 10er- und 25er Raids in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Ablauf und Ziele: 

Die Todesboten sollen ein recht kleiner aber feiner Haufen an raidlustigen Leuten sein. Bis zum reibungslosen Ablauf der Wotlk-10er-Raids wollen wir ungefähr 20 Member beherbergen. Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo die 10er Raidgruppen entsprechendes Equip, Erfahrung und zusammen Raiden drauf haben sollen die Boten ausreichend aufgestockt werden um mit 25er-Raids durchzustarten. Soviel zur Zukunftsmusik. 

Die komplette Gildengeschichte der Todesboten könnt ihr unserer Website entnehmen. 

Wir bieten: 

- raiderfahrene Gildenmember 
- TS 
- Forum 
- eine Menge Spaß beim gewöhnlichen Instanzenrun oder beim Questen, vorallem beim Herumlabern im TS, allerdings auch ein konzentriertes Umfeld wenn es darum geht größeren Herausforderungen entgegen zu sehen. 

Bewerber: 

- sollten über 18 Jahre alt sein 
- TS / Headset besitzen und bedienen können 
- mit dem bewerbenden Charakter Level 70 erreicht haben 
- Raiderfahrung mitbringen 
- bei Raids Konzentration und Ernsthaftigkeit im Gepäck haben 
- engagiert und mit Freude am Spiel dabei sein 

Welche Klassen und Skillungen wir aktuell suchen: 

Ihr habt im Moment noch die Möglichkeit mit jeglicher Skillung (also auch jeglicher Klasse) euch bei uns zu bewerben. Sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen diesbezüglich etwas ändern - wird dies bekannt gegeben. 

Bewerbungsmöglichkeiten: 

Ihr könnt euch sowohl im Forum, per Email unter todesboten@gmx.at , per PM (dazu müsst ihr allerdings auf unserer Website registriert sein) an Ekaja oder aber auch gleich ingame (per Post oder Anflüstern) an Ekaja bewerben. Eure Bewerbung wird dann intern besprochen und die Antwort bekannt gegeben. 

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen! 


*Die Todesboten 

Website:
http://playerhost.net/dietodesboten-alexstrasza/portal/

Email:
todesboten@gmx.at *


----------



## Nebulastorm (9. November 2008)

Da gestern der SQL Server unseres Providers nicht funktionierte wurde die direkte Adresse zur HP angegeben. 

Da jetzt wieder alles schön läuft hier die bevorzugte Adresse 

http://die-todesboten.gilde.cx/ 

Ach das hätt ich ganz vergessen: /push


----------



## Nebulastorm (19. November 2008)

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal ganz frech und sage /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekaja (1. Dezember 2008)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salaidh (3. Dezember 2008)

Es werden nur noch DD's gesucht (außer DK's). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekaja (18. Dezember 2008)

/push

Suchen immernoch DD's. 

Hauptsächlich Jäger und Schamis


----------

